
How Command Line Parameters Are Parsed (2009) - userbinator
http://daviddeley.com/autohotkey/parameters/parameters.htm
======
dang
A thread from 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14486757](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14486757)

------
kevin_thibedeau
Missing discussion of globbing which is also extra work on Windows.

------
bradknowles
Original from 2009, although updated since.

